# tie dying t-shirts



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I was looking at wholesale tie dye t-shirts, and I have found that they are really expensive, so I was thinking about tye dying blank shirts myself...

Does anyone know what is involved with tye dying...I know the basic process of it, but where can you get a commercial tye dying kit. When I search the internet, I find a bunch of kids play kits, but not anything for commercial use. 

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not sure there is a difference for commercial and hobby tie dying.

You probably ran across these already, but here are a couple of links with some good info:
http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/tiedye/a/041601a.htm

http://www.pburch.net/dyeing/howtotiedye.shtml

http://tiedyekits.silentpulseinstruments.com/tdkindex2.html


----------



## gypsyrosegp (Oct 3, 2005)

go here: http://www.dharmatrading.com/ 

they have lots of info on all sorts of dying. i dye blanks as well (tho not tie dye). they have great products from dyes to fabric softeners--everything you'll need to get started. plus helpful instructions and how to.


----------



## 3oats (Sep 11, 2005)

When I was a commercial/industrial service technician about 10 years ago there was a customer in Minneapolis that did tie dye. They had about 6 milnor washers for dying. I would think that one could do this with a regular washer though. Keep in mind the dye will really ruin your regular clothes though so you need a dedicated washer for it. I guess that is why the laundrymats all have signs forbidding dying. One other thought would be to use a front load to save on water and dye consumption and check out the city, county and state codes for regulations... even how you handle disposal may be important. Good luck, should you accept your mission.


----------



## INKFACE (Jan 23, 2013)

Any one know a company that does tie dye on a commercial scale?


----------



## MadPan (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi I'm just kicking off in the world of tie dying myself and it is very easy. Just be particular when pre washing garments and rinsing garment after resting before you final wash it. Spend the extra time to rinse out excess dye as it may "cloud" your garment when first washed.
There is a 3 cd set on Dharma trading that I definitely recommend buying, the two people featured on it make learning so easy and there's some great info on how to fold/tie designs from beginners to very complex


----------



## MadPan (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi I'm just kicking off in the world of tie dying myself and it is very easy. Just be particular when pre washing garments and rinsing garment after resting before you final wash it. Spend the extra time to rinse out excess dye as it may "cloud" your garment when first washed.
There is a 3 cd set on Dharma trading that I definitely recommend buying, the two people featured on it make learning so easy and there's some great info on how to fold/tie designs from beginners to very complex


----------

